# Forum General General Discussion  Test your Russian

## Ordinaire

This is a test for Russian natives. Would you like to get it through? And then tell us your score. Mine was 103 of 116, I'm native. What about you? I've found it at a board where Russians dicussed it. Their results were 90 to 105. I know it will be rather difficult for those who learn Russian, as many of us (I mean Russians) couldn't even get to 100. Hope you'll find it interesting.

----------


## Ordinaire

Oops! There's no link in my first post: http://www.rg.ru/test

----------


## net surfer

http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12809 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?p=148870

----------


## Leof

Набрано очков: 108 из 116

----------


## Yazeed

My score was an utter disgrace.  I got 96 (non-native speaker).  Russian grammar is a true nightmare.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

yazeed, you're like the ultimate hardass on yourself!  :P

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> My score was an utter disgrace.  I got 96 (non-native speaker).  Russian grammar is a true nightmare.

 Whatever, dude!  Let us know when you are through patting yourself on the back!   :P 
(I got 82 if you must know.  I guess I should ask Yaz what's worse than "utter disgrace".)

----------


## chaika

93́́/116

----------


## Ordinaire

> http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12809 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?p=148870

 If so, sorry for this "баян"

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Набрано очков: 99 из 116 
Что-то маловато.

----------


## net surfer

*Ordinaire*, it's alright, I posted it so you could see others' scores (including mine).

----------


## Ordinaire

> I posted it so you could see others' scores (including mine).

 How friendly you are! (Compared to those at the board I've just been to. I'm just complaining )

----------


## Lampada

> ... sorry for this "баян"

 Кстати о баяне:   "Есть мнение, что слово "боян" получило свое значение из анекдота о похоронах тёщи, когда порвали два баяна. Из-за того, что этот анекдот много раз повторяли." http://forum.mediaport.info/read.php?5,362155,page=2

----------


## Ramil

У этого боянчега появилось продолжение: 
Во-первых, тест неправильный, во-вторых, на многие вопросы этого теста появились двойные толкования ответов.  http://commist.livejournal.com/1624.html  http://bearshitsky.livejournal.com/33599.html

----------


## Lampada

Ещё тест:  http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:20367

----------


## gRomoZeka

Итак, ваш запас: Ваш словарный запас просто великолепен, вероятно вы профессионально владеете языком и решаете кроссворды с легкостью! 
Хороший тест, но было бы интереснее, если б в конце указывали ошибки.

----------


## Scrabus

Итак, ваш запас: Весьма похвальный результат, указывающий на вполне приличное владение языком

----------


## Ramil

> Ещё тест:  http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:20367

 Странный тест русского языка, где почти все вопросы на слова иностранного происхождения. 
Кроме того в некоторых вопросах не приводится ни одного правильного ответа.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Ещё тест:  http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:20367   Странный тест русского языка, где почти все вопросы на слова иностранного происхождения.
> Кроме того в некоторых вопросах не приводится ни одного правильного ответа.

 Что тут странного? Тест на величину словарного запаса, а слова иностранного происхождения вызывают больше трудностей. Было бы глупо делать тест на их русские аналоги ("повышение", "честолюбивый"... да-а, очень сложный был бы тест   ::  ). 
А со словом "амбициозный" у автора действительно вышла промашка.  ::  Ни одного правильного варианта ответа, приходится тыкать наугад. Еще одно слово смутило, но с остальными было все ок.

----------


## Ramil

С ортодоксальным там не всё в порядке ещё.

----------


## Орчун

с трудом 95 из 116 ужас  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://jokesland.net.ru/test/zapas.php
27 из 35   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.joksland.ru/test/cccp.php
21 из 26   ::

----------


## chaika

20/35  http://jokesland.net.ru/test/zapas.php

----------

